
Abandoned and little known airfields - bookofjoe
http://www.airfields-freeman.com/
======
bookofjoe
"As a pilot, a particular interest of mine has always been the abandoned
airfields that dot the landscape of much of this country. Both for their
potential safety value to a pilot in an emergency, and also for their
sometimes fascinating history, this particular topic has always held my
curiosity. When I'm a passenger on commercial flights, I've always found
myself looking out the window, constantly looking for airfields below. When I
fly as a pilot myself, I've always tried to land at as many airports as
possible, to learn a little about each one."—Paul Freeman, website creator

